# Political Scene | Forum Change



## Janet H (Sep 7, 2010)

In response to ongoing problems in the off discussion area dedicated to political topics we've made a small change. Member wishing to participate in this area will have to opt-in, by joining the political scene discussion group.

You can find the option to manually add or remove yourself from this area in your usercp. 

Select* "Group Memberships"* in the left side menu and then click the radio button to opt in and then click on save.

Please remember that all posts in this area must conform to our site rules. We expect collegial, respectful discussions free from rancor and sniping. :flowers:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I got a error message:



> This does not appear to be a public user group.


Edit: . . I was able to post ok however


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm still not allowed on the page.

By design? Just askin'...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I had no problem

BG


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Never mind. I was trying to use a bookmark. I had to go in through the main page.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Nil problemo here either.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Same worked just fine.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Merci beaucoup









I just came to this base to post a me$$age about this!!


I didnt think i did anything wrong to lose access to that base.. (At least now GOOGLE,etc cannot index stuff on that base anymore (Which is good))


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

:grin:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The * Political Scene * has been closed.

BG


----------



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

Basementgeek said:


> The * Political Scene * has been closed.
> 
> BG


No wonder...it's been driving me nuts the last hour trying to get in


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Probably for the best.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

WOW, Must have really gotten heated in there.

I try real hard to stay out of forums like these, so no loss here


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Although I rarely posted there, I found it useful to get an idea of how what's happening in the USA affects the various folks 'on the ground' - Our PS forum is still a heckuva lot more polite than a certain other 'tech-help' forum I used to frequent years ago (also, my 1st foray into forum-work) - Names like 'Uber-Liberal' and 'Neo-Conservatives' were often bandied about, though I suspect no-one really understood what they meant.... :grin:


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

I thought things were going well.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

My take on it........

Things have not be going on "well" for a couple of years now, if ever. We want to have a place where there could be polite and civil discussion of
political matters. We end up at best, a place semi nice political arguing took place. I think we often forgot really it was supposed be for original thoughts on matters.

We were closing down post all the time for getting "off topic", arguing, name calling, not being respectful etc. You don't have like a person, but you need to respectful.

Going well does not mean it was going good. If it ever comes back, there got be firm set rules on how these so called debates are handled.

Again, just my take on things is all.

BG


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, BG, your mistake is thinking there can be a civil political discussion.:lol:


----------



## aptpupil (Mar 16, 2012)

That's too bad.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Well, BG, your mistake is thinking there can be a civil political discussion.:lol:


A civil political discussion is down there with an honest politician, both are very rare sights to see :whistling: :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

That's why I won't talk politics with most people; logic usually has very little say. Probably a good idea to close it, because we wouldn't want members to get sideways with each other over politics on a tech forum.


----------

